# Triangle Paylake



## Catfish Hunter 14

I was thinking of giving Triangle Paylake a try this weekend, does anyone have any advice on what type of bait works the best there? Or as far as time of day? Or if this place is any good? 
I saw their you tube video where the two guys caught something like 97 cats in a day, just wondered if there is any truth to this. Thanks in advance


----------



## fishdealer04

97 cats sounds a little much, but you never know. 

www.southernohiopaylakes.proboards.com

is the place to find info about paylakes.


----------



## wildcurt

97 cats is quite a catch for one day. I have never been there but just take a good variety - chicken liver,worms,shrimp,crawdads. Night time 7pm-midnight and early morning sun rise to about 8am, is normally the best for cat fishing at least from my experience. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mrsnspectr

Went there last year and fished evening until about 2 a.m. We had no luck. I was pretty po'd because they close the bait shop and turn all the lights out except the one in front around 11 p.m.

There was one guy fishing in the front lake that pulled in a couple of huge shovelheads he caught on bluegills - the one he caught after they closed and he said he was taking her home - I bet she weighed more than 40 lbs, and I felt bad for the fish. We left before he did, and I hope he reconsidered and let her go.

He was the only person we saw that had any luck at all in the 8 or so hours we were there.


----------



## dinkbuster1

97 cats in one day wasnt out of the question "back in the day" (pre 90's) at Triangle Lakes, seriously doubt it happens these days with the cost of live fish. i am assuming they are stocking Farm Channels now. if so best baits would be cube steak, spam, plain 'ol nightcrawlers, or shrimp. my experience with "farm cats" is they dont bite well on the baits that river cats prefer like shad, chubs, sucker, etc.


----------



## GMRcatman

Since you also are a "Misplaced Wolverine" I guess we need to stick together. Check you private messages.


----------



## catfish1964

fish there a good bit 3/22/09 caught 57 lb blue cat they are some really nice big fish in there new owner has some big plans


----------



## bigdamram

the girlfriends brother picked out a 42lbs blue cat there a few weeks ago, think he went last night, but don't know if he caught anything.


----------



## leftfordead88

went there a couple weeks ago with chriscreekwalker and had a great time, very clean place. those guys show they really care about it


----------



## Catfish Ken

Where's Triangle located?


----------



## dinkbuster1

Catfish Ken said:


> Where's Triangle located?


on Eby road off rt.4 in Germantown Ohio


----------



## SHOVELHEAD MAN

at triangle they have izzys (israelian carp) for bait buy one and put it out on a bober i do that every time i got there and get big channels and shovels


----------



## catmando

I thought all Wolverine fans were misplaced?  GO BLOW!


----------



## fishnohio

i went there 5 times last year and never caught a thing and i threw everything at em for bait, but i know they are in there because i went on a friday morning and sat right beside where they were stocking them at around 11 am or so and then everyone else started catching them.......lol. the new owner is a real nice guy and they do stock it well and he takes very good care of the property......Mike


----------

